

What a marriage advice book can teach you about co-founding - pbiggar
http://pandodaily.com/2013/09/27/what-a-marriage-advice-book-can-teach-you-about-co-founding/

======
telephonetemp
I wonder if the co-founders actually being a married couple makes these
problems better or worse.

